# Best holiday BBQ



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is it? the best cut of meat? how to cook it? What are yalls opinions?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yonni, I'm pretty much stuck with bone-in rib-eyes with Johnny's Seasoning. 

Lay the steak on hot grill (close to the flame with the bbq lid open) and cover it with Johnny's, give it about 7 minutes. Turn it over and do the same again. Then it goes away from the flame or to the high rack and close the lid for about 12 minutes. When the fat on the steak is seared or slightly burned the steak is ready...it should be about 'medium' to 'medium rare'.  

But......this is on a infra-red bbq, the only steak I know how to cook on it, and the only steak I've found that works so well with the Johnny's Seasoning. 

Pictures and reports please of your cooking adventure... :O•-:

Gumbo will hopefully join in the conversation, he has some dandy recipes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 do you offer free demonstration classes on site? j/k that sounds good, I recently got one with the infra red, but have not really tinkered with it yet, so this one will be on the list.


----------

